# A good well rounded edc light that won't break the bank



## Dakota14 (Aug 6, 2017)

I am searching for a edc flashlight . Which is better chargeable or just conventional battery powered lights ? Led? What is a good solid light to carry that's reasonably bright and durable? Thank you everyone.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 8, 2017)

Maglite.

Welcome to CPF


----------



## xdayv (Aug 8, 2017)

:welcome: What is your budget range?


----------



## flphotog (Aug 8, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Maglite.
> 
> Welcome to CPF



I've got a couple small maglites, and XL100 (now mounted on an AR) and a XL200 which I use frequently and they are reasonably priced and have worked well for me. I've also got one of there big 4 D cell clubs that I've had for years and converted to an LED, don't use it any more, but it's never let me down.


----------



## khaleeq (Aug 8, 2017)

You can consider Lumintop Tool aaa in nichia or coolwhite around $15.


----------



## LightObsession (Aug 8, 2017)

What size?

For AAA, the Factor Equipment Mizpah 130 or Maglite Solitare have been solid for me.

For 2AAA, the Nitecore MT06 or MT06MD are my preferred.

For 1AA, I'm carrying both the Coast HX5 and Utorch UT01.


----------



## Dave D (Aug 9, 2017)

The Convoy S3 is a cheap 18650 powered light that is compact enough for pocket carry and good value for money.


----------



## ven (Aug 9, 2017)

If i had to pick one EDC(would struggle so forget 1 for now) with all things considered(cost/LED/UI choices etc), i would have the Eagtac D25c ti on my radar, maybe the sunwayman v11r as well. 

Cheaper end but good quality like what Dave suggested, the convoy s2+ which is a decent fairly compact 18650 light at around $15 or so. Plenty of LED CT options and driver/firmware which has been updated . For a power house crazy burn your hand type light, the D4 from mtn electronics or int outdoor for $40.

Depends how deep your pockets are really(in more than one way), size mainly though................some carry AAA for this reason, others(mr buff) carries x65vn's! 
Or get all and rotate, typical CPF style:welcome:


----------



## snakebite (Aug 10, 2017)

+1000 on convoy s2+.
better get set up with 18650 now.
samsung 30q and liitokala lii-100 is a great budget starter with quality.


----------



## hiuintahs (Aug 10, 2017)

There are so many options these days but need to know a few personal preferences.........


----------



## vadimax (Aug 11, 2017)

Dave D said:


> The Convoy S3 is a cheap 18650 powered light that is compact enough for pocket carry and good value for money.


And is PWM driven at lower modes  Miners have equipment with moving parts. To see something static when it rotates violently is not the best idea.

P.S.: Oops, wrong thread


----------



## Keitho (Aug 11, 2017)

ven said:


> ...i would have the Eagtac D25c ti on my radar, maybe the sunwayman v11r as well....the D4 from mtn electronics or int outdoor for $40.



I always learn something from you, ven! Those smaller lights you recommend look pretty cool, and I have a sudden hankering for that little Ti eagletac, which had not been on my radar 'till you mentioned it. But, the "recommend me a light" forum is going to get quite boring with that $40 D4 out there with 3 colors, 3 battery tube choices, tons of LED choices, optics choices, and a near perfect driver. 

I was trying to think of the kind of "recommend me a 1 cell light" post that would NOT result in the answer "D4, if you can manage the diameter." I guess "must have tail/remote switch" and "must be pure thrower" are the obvious ones. The only other ones I came up with are "Must run on alkaline", "must be usb rechargeable", "Must come in Ti/red/copper/carbon"...


----------



## ven (Aug 11, 2017)

Keitho said:


> I always learn something from you, ven! Those smaller lights you recommend look pretty cool, and I have a sudden hankering for that little Ti eagletac, which had not been on my radar 'till you mentioned it. But, the "recommend me a light" forum is going to get quite boring with that $40 D4 out there with 3 colors, 3 battery tube choices, tons of LED choices, optics choices, and a near perfect driver.
> 
> I was trying to think of the kind of "recommend me a 1 cell light" post that would NOT result in the answer "D4, if you can manage the diameter." I guess "must have tail/remote switch" and "must be pure thrower" are the obvious ones. The only other ones I came up with are "Must run on alkaline", "must be usb rechargeable", "Must come in Ti/red/copper/carbon"...



The D25c is a pretty awesome little light, not much to not like for the money. Ti, nicely made, UI takes a little getting used to (head loose/tight). Plenty of LED options(nichia is always a good choice on a small EDC light imo). Nice clip..............no snap/clip on here, proper clip! 
Of course a very important factor for an EDC light, simply small enough that you dont mind carrying around. So easy to get caught up in lumens etc, but if its too big or too heavy..........stays at home! Most of my EDC uses can easily cope inside 200lm
End 2 are D25c's for size





Decent clip




It will get toasty quick being ti(nothing like the D4 though).

Its nice to have a crazy light, but also having a few to swap about and keep things fresh. Or simply a back up............what ever the cost, what ever the material, they all can get lost just as easy.


----------



## vadimax (Aug 11, 2017)

D25C has very weird mode spacing: huge leap from low to medium and barely noticeable step to high.


----------



## Keitho (Aug 11, 2017)

ven said:


> End 2 are D25c's for size



What's that 4th from the left in the picture, looks very cool.


----------



## ven (Aug 12, 2017)

Keitho said:


> What's that 4th from the left in the picture, looks very cool.



It is a very cool light Keitho, its the Haiku and has been to tana(just the head) for a triple conversion with 3 x 219b's 4500k. Has tana3 firmware so several mode groups to choose from which suited me for this light. Fed on an IMR16340 and mainly used around 20% level. Does get warm after a 2-3m use still being ti, but manageable.


----------



## Keitho (Aug 12, 2017)

ven said:


> It is a very cool light Keitho, its the Haiku and has been to tana(just the head) for a triple conversion with 3 x 219b's 4500k. Has tana3 firmware so several mode groups to choose from which suited me for this light. Fed on an IMR16340 and mainly used around 20% level. Does get warm after a 2-3m use still being ti, but manageable.


Sweeeeeeet


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Aug 15, 2017)

Either NEBO's Lil Larry on three Triple A's or Nitecore's EC-11 on a rechargeable 18350.


----------



## DIPSTIX (Aug 16, 2017)

In my opinion I believe primary cells AA,AAA are best for edc because they are able to be found in almost all stores you walk into. The flashlight that will house those cells with be moderately small and perfect for edc. With primary cells you will likely be wanting to stay under 600lm for runtime purposes. There are also 14500 rechargeable cells that can be interchanged with AA cells to give more brightness or longer runtimes.
On the other hand, if you go with an 18650 format your edc flashlight size will increase as will your runtimes/lumens. Be cautious about your battery life or carry an extra cell with you because you won't be able to walk into a gas station and pick up a charged 18650.

Edc lights
-Zebralight
-Malkoff
-Surefire
-Manker
-Eagletac
-Fenix 

Also LEDs are the best type of lights to have an edc item due to the efficiency and output they produce.
IN MY OPINION


----------



## xdayv (Aug 16, 2017)

gotta agree with AA and AAA... and even D for bigger lights; as these are most commonly found battery types. but if you can combine some rechargeable batts along the way, that will be wise.


----------



## PartyPete (Aug 16, 2017)

If you aren't looking to break the bank, I'm quite impressed with the Atactical (now Wowtac) A1 for $20 on Amazon. 

It is on the larger side in terms of size for EDC, but IMO it works, though probably the max size I'd pocket carry. 

It includes an 18650 battery with a USB port so it's ready to use out of the box, which is helpful if you don't yet have a charger for this format. 

Max output is 550 lumens and it has a great beam profile. It has a few shortfalls; moonlight would have been a nice mode and I wish SOS was not included in the regular modes, instead hidden like strobe. But overall, it's a really solid light for the price, especially if you don't yet have a charger or 18650 batteries. 

Of course, the most comfortable and easy pocket carry would be a ubiquitous 1x AA light running on Eneloops or lithium cells. 

If you are just starting and don't have any quality lights yet the AA format is a good starting point. A single AA light is great for pocket carry and 2 to 4x AA lights aren't bad for emergencies. Eventually if you explore different cells (18650, CR123 etc) you can always fall back on AA stuff if needed since the cells are readily available.


----------



## vadimax (Aug 17, 2017)

There is a little discount on Thrunite 1A v3 where you may choose not only NW version, but your area warehouse. It is $29.99 right now.


----------



## Milsurp1 (Aug 29, 2017)

I have purchased a few "J5 Tactical" lights off of eBay and Amazon over the last year. They will not compete with SF but are decently made and cheap enough that I don't worry about my kids losing them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 30, 2017)

Ven, This light doesn't belong in this thread.... It belongs in my pocket.  



~ CG


----------



## ven (Aug 30, 2017)

:nana:


----------



## The Hawk (Aug 31, 2017)

I like LED's that run on regular batteries. I can (and do) carry a couple spare batteries. Might not be able to recharge flashlight and then it is just a paperweight.


----------



## dhvl1357 (Sep 1, 2017)

I've been carrying and abusing a JetBeam Jet-1 Mk for the past year and am quite happy with it. Twisty, AA/14500 Li-ion capable with low-med-turbo and memory and a nice pocket clip. Purrfect. The only con is the head fits the tube a little looser than I'm used to (Fenix twisties). Less than $20, often for sale around $15 so I won't cry too much if I lose it or break it.


----------



## Dakota14 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey everyone so I am very disappointed in my nitecore and my thrunite. I bought a nitecore and the tail cap threads literally tore away from the tail cap. Getting in contact with them has been a hassle to say the least. So while waiting I bought a thrunite Archer and I've had it 5 days I go to turn it on this morning and the pile of junk flashes really bright and turns off and will not come back on. I call them or tried to and the number is not a reachable number. So I sent them an email. I'll be getting them fixed but in the mean time I need a light that is DURABLE RELIABLE and reasonably bright. Any suggestions?


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 12, 2017)

Dakota14 said:


> Hey everyone so I am very disappointed in my nitecore and my thrunite. I bought a nitecore and the tail cap threads literally tore away from the tail cap. Getting in contact with them has been a hassle to say the least. So while waiting I bought a thrunite Archer and I've had it 5 days I go to turn it on this morning and the pile of junk flashes really bright and turns off and will not come back on. I call them or tried to and the number is not a reachable number. So I sent them an email. I'll be getting them fixed but in the mean time I need a light that is DURABLE RELIABLE and reasonably bright. Any suggestions?



Sorry to hear you're having problems. It would be great if you could state your budget range. Generally, lights are like most things, you get what you pay for. I realize this is the "budget" section but some have different ideas of what defines a budget light. That being said, I've had good luck with the three Convoys I have, very low price and have been problem free. YMMV.


----------



## puglife (Oct 14, 2017)

AA ? Rayovac indestructible AA

AAA? Rayovac indestructible AAA 

C ? Rayovac indestructible 3C

D? Rayovac indestructible 2D :thumbsup:


----------



## Dakota14 (Oct 14, 2017)

I just bought a thorfire tg06s so far I'm happy with it takes 1 AA or a 14500 very bright build quality is also decent. Seems like a nice pocket light.


----------



## khaleeq (Oct 22, 2017)

My recent buy, a Klarus P20 penlight 2xAAA has made me put away all my 1xAAA lights. Maybe it is the novelty, but I believe there's more to it. Lovely floody beam, high cri, sweet mode spacing, very good runtime. I really feel a 2xAAA is a better option for an EDC. The extended runtimes give you a peace of mind.


----------



## d123 (Oct 22, 2017)

Dakota14 said:


> Hey everyone so I am very disappointed in my nitecore and my thrunite. I bought a nitecore and the tail cap threads literally tore away from the tail cap. Getting in contact with them has been a hassle to say the least. So while waiting I bought a thrunite Archer and I've had it 5 days I go to turn it on this morning and the pile of junk flashes really bright and turns off and will not come back on. I call them or tried to and the number is not a reachable number. So I sent them an email. I'll be getting them fixed but in the mean time I need a light that is DURABLE RELIABLE and reasonably bright. Any suggestions?



I ended up throwing a 6 month old Thrunite away that was doing similar (lots of flashes and then off), their customer service can’t even be called awful, as it’s non-existent. 

I’d never buy another Thrunite...


----------



## Boris74 (Oct 22, 2017)

Protac 1L-1AA is a great candidate. Can use a cr123 or a single AA with no conversion tube needed. they don’t tell you but a single AAA will also work. Run time is great. Very good tint. It’s tough and durable. One lives by the bed and one is in my main grab pack. By the bed light is high only with an AA, the pack has a cr123 on the low high UI. 150 lumens is all you’ll need indoors and it’s tint at that brightness is easier on the eyes. Same low with a cr123 is all you need outdoors in complete darkness and it’ll step up to 350 if you need it. Great multi use light.


----------



## xxo (Oct 23, 2017)

+1 on the 1L-1AA - great light and streamlight is known for very good customer service.


----------



## Red Warrior (Oct 31, 2017)

I've been EDCing a Jetbeam Jet-1 MK and it had been great. Awesome bright with a 14500 battery, and completely reliable. I've been looking for an EDC clicky to try out, and just ordered a Thorfire tg06s. We'll see how that goes. Looks great.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 11, 2017)

+3 on the Streamlight Protac 1L-1AA if it is in your budget. The 1L-1AA lacks a neutral option but most reports indicate the cool white to be pretty good,it is on my example.Like XXO mentioned Streamlight has a good reputation for customer service if your light does fail.Two other positives are the dual battery option allowing the use AA or CR123 and the ability to customize the UI.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 12, 2017)

If the kelvin scale were 2000 to the left (warmest) and 8000 to the right (coolest) and neutral beginning around 6000 with warm at 4500.... 
The new Streamlight stuff is about as far left of the cool range as it can go without being neutral. Very, very, very close to neutral tints are coming out of Streamlights factories these days.


----------



## Boris74 (Nov 12, 2017)

ZMZ67 said:


> +3 on the Streamlight Protac 1L-1AA if it is in your budget. The 1L-1AA lacks a neutral option but most reports indicate the cool white to be pretty good,it is on my example.Like XXO mentioned Streamlight has a good reputation for customer service if your light does fail.Two other positives are the dual battery option allowing the use AA or CR123 and the ability to customize the UI.



They don’t need a neutral option. As bykfixer stated they are very neutral. If they offered a neutral option you’d barely notice any difference. If they were to offer a tint option it would need to be cool white, you’d notice a difference then.


----------



## matt4x4 (Nov 16, 2017)

Which ones are the brightest?


----------



## xxo (Nov 16, 2017)

matt4x4 said:


> Which ones are the brightest?




Good question. Most US brands actually have their products lab tested and their ANSI specs are accurate. Chinese brands are hit and miss a few are more or less accurate, some guesstimate their numbers others just make them up and triple them a few times.

Personally, lumen numbers are just a rough guide and beam intensity or throw is probably more important for perceived "brightness" than lumens anyway. And their are a bunch of other things to consider like reliability, durability, ease of use, battery life, battery options, user interface, size, weight and on and on.


----------



## Tony- (Nov 17, 2017)

I was search for a nice edc light recently. And there are many people suggest Lumintop AA tool. Maybe it will be a nice choice. :wave:


----------



## puglife (Nov 19, 2017)

Tony- said:


> I was search for a nice edc light recently. And there are many people suggest Lumintop AA tool. Maybe it will be a nice choice. :wave:



The cooper and black one are actually on sale @ banggood !!! :rock:


----------



## Brightfan (Nov 19, 2017)

Surprised nobody has mentioned Olight, I have the S10r with rechargable olight cr123 cell, and the olight Smini Cu, they are both great lights, great quality and affordable too, CR123 gives decent brightness (more than you are likely to need in an edc light) at a pocket size.
prefer them to fenix, got a couple of those too, also good but just prefer Olight, fenix my loaners for my 7 year old when camping now.
dont think you can go to far wrong with any of these brands.


----------



## JerryM (Nov 29, 2017)

For EDC small is better for me so the Tank 007 e09 is my choice at $13.26 from FT.https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002363/1173305-tank007-e09-1-led-120lm-3-mode-memory-edc-led
Jerry


----------



## Bags4418 (Jan 2, 2018)

I just joined, hoping to get a handle on this whole flashlight thing. EDC? Lumen? I have a lot to learn. I want to have a few on hand (one about the size of my fist, the other more like a 8-10 inch torch. Want both under $100.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome to CPF Bags.

EDC means every day carry. Some say bigger than a tube of chapstick is too big to EDC. Some say 2xAA is about right.

Lumens is a word for brightness. But that is just the beginning due to how those 'lumens' are cast out of the front. A "flooder" means those lumens are widely dispersed creating a light that is just as bright at the sides of the beam as the center.
A 'thrower' means the center of the beam is cast forward at a distance and side lighting of a thrower is called spill, which is the amount of light that shines beside the center area called 'spot'.

Check out the threads at the top of the general discussion and LED section called 'stickies'.


----------



## dgbrookman (Jan 5, 2018)

JerryM said:


> For EDC small is better for me so the Tank 007 e09 is my choice at $13.26 from FT.https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002363/1173305-tank007-e09-1-led-120lm-3-mode-memory-edc-led
> Jerry



+1 on the Tank007 e09. I've got a couple. Very good value for the money.

Lately I've become partial to small USB-rechargeable lights, in particular the Nightcore Tube. I just bought a Nitecore Tip CRI and it's very nice too -- the 1/22/95 lumen (plus Turbo) brightness levels are quite suitably spaced. Have to admit I was a little surprised at how large and heavy it is.


----------



## xxo (Jan 6, 2018)

Bags4418 said:


> I just joined, hoping to get a handle on this whole flashlight thing. EDC? Lumen? I have a lot to learn. I want to have a few on hand (one about the size of my fist, the other more like a 8-10 inch torch. Want both under $100.




There's a lot of options, a few that I would recommend:

Key chain size - Mag Solitaire LED around $10.

Pocket size - Streamlight 1L-1AA around $40, as mentioned above.

Larger winter coat pocket size - Rayovac 300 lumen 2AA "indestructible" - $10 at Home Depot.

Larger C/D cell lights to keep at home or maybe in a vehicle - Mag ML25, ML50 or ML300 around $20-40.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 6, 2018)

Bags4418 said:


> I just joined, hoping to get a handle on this whole flashlight thing. EDC? Lumen? I have a lot to learn. I want to have a few on hand (one about the size of my fist, the other more like a 8-10 inch torch. Want both under $100.


You know, I'd recommend doing something different that you probably haven't ever experienced and take advantage of some new technology. Most of us grew up with AA, C or D sized flashlights. If you want a little pocket rocket I'd opt for a single CR123A / 16340 lithium ion light. Those lights aren't that much money. CR123A batteries are kind of expensive but if you buy a box of 12 of them, it will seem like they are lasting a life time, especially if you get a rechargeable 16340 battery and only use the CR123A's as backup.

Take a look at a Fenix E15, Jetbeam Jet II-MK, Fenix PD25 or Olight S1. I like the headlamps in this size too like the Olight H1 Nova or Fenix HL50.


----------



## Shonelikethesun (Jan 7, 2018)

Dakota14 said:


> I am searching for a edc flashlight . Which is better chargeable or just conventional battery powered lights ? Led? What is a good solid light to carry that's reasonably bright and durable? Thank you everyone.



Chargeable for sure. I have the Nitecore MH20, and it’s my favorite light out of all my flashlights. I only have about 5, but the other 4 are bigger brighter lights, and still the MH20 I still my go to. The other 4 are just to play with or show off. 

The MH20 fits right in my pocket with a clip, so it’s very convenient, and comes with a usb chord to recharge the cell.


----------



## BushcrafterAU (May 10, 2018)

I think the Olight S1R baton or S1 Mini Baton would be a good edc torch.
-BushcrafterAU


----------



## Paul6ppca (Sep 17, 2018)

Olight would be a solid choice. In summer I usually have Mech army on my keys and rely on that. Or coo yoo quantum. As winter approaches I will use a 4sevens mini or Thrunit T20. Both cr 123 lights. Easy to pocket!


----------



## Steeldog (Sep 17, 2018)

I think thinking the Emisar D4S. I don’t have one but I want to get it very soon.


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 17, 2018)

If it took the OP more than a year to find his light I don’t know if we can help him at this point. [emoji23]


----------



## hiuintahs (Oct 14, 2018)

I think others reading this thread will be curious as to what was suggested.

That being said, the Sunwayman V11R suddenly took a big drop in price on Ebay with a bunch of different sellers :shrug:.


----------

